# Canon Gear Being Announced in the Next 24 Hours



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2017)

```
Below are the Canon products we expect to be announced over the next 24 hours, most likely at 12:01AM EST tomorrow.</p>
<hr />
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-detailed-specifications-for-the-canon-eos-6d-mark-ii/">Canon EOS 6D Mark II Body</a></strong></li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-70mm f/4L IS</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>Canon Battery Grip BG-E21 for the EOS 6D Mark II</li>
<li>Availability in Early August 2017</li>
<li>Pricing: $1999 USD (Body Only)</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/full-specifications-for-the-canon-eos-rebel-sl2/">Canon EOS Rebel SL2 / EOS 200D / Kiss X9 Body</a></strong></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 w/18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM</li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 w/18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM & 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</li>
<li>Available in late July 2017</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<ul>
<li>Canon Protection Cloth PC-E2</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<p>As far as a new mirrorless camera goes, we’re not sure what’s going on there. We’ve heard from two sources that one is coming and it has been reported elsewhere on the web as well. I would suspect it’s coming some time in July along with a PowerShot or two.</p>
<p><em>More to come on that front.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 28, 2017)

Got my finger on the trigger for pre-order! Just hope these cameras arrive sooner then the expected August time frame.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

If Canon doesn't make the PC-E2 available immediately upon announcement, I may have to just go with the PC-E1 and forego the many improvements the MkII version will surely bring.


----------



## daphins (Jun 28, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Got my finger on the trigger for pre-order! Just hope these cameras arrive sooner then the expected August time frame.



It's walking the line for me too. I have a huge vacation coming up that I need a FF for. I'll be doing ultra-low-light photography, and need time to get comfortable with the camera. Will only have 2 months at best.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Angler13 (Jun 28, 2017)

Does it seem strange that the 6D Mk II would be less that the Mk I at release? The original 6D was $2099, and the Mk II is supposed to be cheaper at $1999?

I looked around and found that the original 5D mk III pricing was $3499, and the 5D mk IV was also $3499.

Not complaining if it's $1999, just curious what others think.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 28, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> Does it seem strange that the 6D Mk II would be less that the Mk I at release? The original 6D was $2099, and the Mk II is supposed to be cheaper at $1999?
> 
> I looked around and found that the original 5D mk III pricing was $3499, and the 5D mk IV was also $3499.
> 
> Not complaining if it's $1999, just curious what others think.



the Yen was at a all time high the for the first 6D.


----------



## jmoya (Jun 28, 2017)

I need this now! Going to Malaysia mid Aug!!!!! Still hoping for a miracle! Hoping Canon has something up it's sleeve to surprise us with something not leaked. Hoping for something we can get one up on the Nikon, Sony fanboys!


----------



## CanonCams (Jun 28, 2017)

Can't wait to pre order tomorrow! (Shipping time dependent)


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> .


----------



## lightwriter (Jun 28, 2017)

So how long after Canon announces a new body do preorders typically begin? Or does it vary by the vendor?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

lightwriter said:


> So how long after Canon announces a new body do preorders typically begin? Or does it vary by the vendor?



Often the day of the announcement, but it does vary by vendor. The other thing that varies is when vendors get stock to fill the preorders, for example, Amazon is usually a but behind B&H and Adorama (but not always).


----------



## lightwriter (Jun 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> lightwriter said:
> 
> 
> > So how long after Canon announces a new body do preorders typically begin? Or does it vary by the vendor?
> ...



So it looks like I need to transfer the money I have in my savings account to checking today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

lightwriter said:


> So it looks like I need to transfer the money I have in my savings account to checking today.



Yeah...I just moved $30 to cover the cost of the exciting new PC-E2. ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> lightwriter said:
> 
> 
> > So it looks like I need to transfer the money I have in my savings account to checking today.
> ...



Neuro needed an first party Canon kleenex to collect his tears from the lack of 4K on the 6D2.

- A


----------



## mclaren777 (Jun 28, 2017)

So no announcement of the 85 IS this week?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> So no announcement of the 85 IS this week?



It really fell off the radar of late, didn't it? 

Canon probably wants to keep all eyes on the 6D2 for the time being.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 28, 2017)

I'd be excited if Canon were to launch a *mirrorless* FF camera with 6D II specs at € 1999 ... 

for another minor iteration of some mirrorslapper ... not so much. ;D


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2017)

Unsolicited advice for those considering pre-orders.

Take some time to explore financing options, even if you have the cash on hand. 

You will be paying an early-adopters premium, so you might as well explore using other people's money to ease the cash flow and save a few bucks. Most of the large retailers have some type of interest-free for six to 12 months plan. (Usually through Pay Pal, but some are in-house). As long as you have the discipline to pay it off before the promotional period is over, you will have the use of your money longer, won't need to deplete savings and it won't cost you anything more. (Be sure to read and understand the terms, of course).

I bought a 1DX II last year. Had it paid off in eight months with no interest paid and was able to avoid tapping into about half of the money I had put aside for the purchase (by paying out of cash flow). 

I know others on this forum are absolutely dead set against financing purchases. It's a personal decision. But, if you are adult enough to order a $2,000 camera, you should be adult enough to drink borrow responsibly.


----------



## Billybob (Jun 28, 2017)

jmoya said:


> I need this now! Going to Malaysia mid Aug!!!!! Still hoping for a miracle! Hoping Canon has something up it's sleeve to surprise us with something not leaked. Hoping for something we can get one up on the Nikon, Sony fanboys!



DPAF, AF-On button, and touchscreen not good enough for you? How about a full range of killer f/4 zoom lenses (Nikon has an excellent f/4 70-200mm lens, but the rest of their f/4 lenses either don't exist or are weak). 

If this camera has more than a 3 second buffer at full burst rate and improves on the DR from the 5D MIV, then this camera has a legitimate claim to being the best entry-level FF camera on the market.


----------



## hmatthes (Jun 28, 2017)

My 6D-I captures images I can sell. It will continue to work well for me. Until...
Maybe Canon will have an incentive this Fall!

*Please, please, please: a sale for 6D-II with any "L" lens at a bundle price!*
6D-II bundled with the 135/2.0L -- I could not refuse!

But if the "PC-E2" has "Eye-controlled" lint collection, I'm a goner! Early adoption time!!!


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 28, 2017)

Never mind the cameras. Tell me more about this protective cloth!


----------



## leadin2 (Jun 28, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Never mind the cameras. Tell me more about this protective cloth!



Agree. Wished they leak more specifications rather than a one-liner announcement, making me nervous.


----------



## Angler13 (Jun 28, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind the cameras. Tell me more about this protective cloth!
> ...



Is this just another rumor, or can we actually expect a 2017 cloth release? Plus, this thing better be full sized. I'm not wasting my money on an amateur cropped cloth.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm worried that it won't have dual elastic bands - y'know, in case the first one fails...


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> leadin2 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



If it doesn't have dual pouches for SD Cards it is DOA.

On the other hand, it could be a perfect accessory/alternative for lens cap photographers.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2017)

It actually got to 9th place in BH Photo's 2016 list of most innovative camera accessories!

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/features/best-2016-10-innovative-photography-accessories

Who says Canon doesn't innovate?



(Joking apart, I could actually see me getting some use out of this...)


----------



## deadwrong (Jun 28, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> Does it seem strange that the 6D Mk II would be less that the Mk I at release? The original 6D was $2099, and the Mk II is supposed to be cheaper at $1999?
> 
> I looked around and found that the original 5D mk III pricing was $3499, and the 5D mk IV was also $3499.
> 
> Not complaining if it's $1999, just curious what others think.



What would it be strange? They are releasing a camera that will be outdated severly in 6 months. Canon users just need to tell themselves that NO OTHER cameras exist and this is the best you can get. Sadly all Canon users are hooked on the lens crack-pipe, a train they cant get off.


----------



## Vishal (Jun 28, 2017)

deadwrong said:


> They are releasing a camera that will be outdated severly in 6 months. Canon users just need to tell themselves that NO OTHER cameras exist and this is the best you can get. Sadly all Canon users are hooked on the lens crack-pipe, a train they cant get off.


 Do elaborate..............


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't feed the _troll_, Vishal...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2017)

deadwrong said:


> Canon users just need to tell themselves that NO OTHER cameras exist and this is the best you can get. Sadly all Canon users are hooked on the lens crack-pipe, a train they cant get off.



Oh, shut your trap, you arrogant little tool.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 28, 2017)

Vishal said:


> deadwrong said:
> 
> 
> > They are releasing a camera that will be outdated severly in 6 months. Canon users just need to tell themselves that NO OTHER cameras exist and this is the best you can get. Sadly all Canon users are hooked on the lens crack-pipe, a train they cant get off.
> ...



Hey, he or she is just being...deadwrong.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 28, 2017)

deadwrong said:


> Angler13 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it seem strange that the 6D Mk II would be less that the Mk I at release? The original 6D was $2099, and the Mk II is supposed to be cheaper at $1999?
> ...



When was the last time you judged a photograph based on the camera that took it? At my camera club they could not care less, on Flickr no one cares, on 500px no one cares, customers don't care so if you have nothing positive to say and leak dribble I suggest you visit a gallery to learn how to take images.


----------



## ajagtiani89 (Jun 28, 2017)

Early Adoption Alert!

12:01 AM EST tomorrow. So that means tonight? Might sound like a silly question but I want to make sure that it doesn't sell out before I place my pre-order. 

Thanks!


----------



## Adelino (Jun 28, 2017)

Angler13 said:


> leadin2 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



The 6DII will be my first FF but I will still have a 7D and a Rebel, will I be able to use the FF protective cloth on my crop sensor bodies like I use my EF lenses? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Eggsplorer (Jun 28, 2017)

May I asked how the Gear is going to be announced?
Only on Canons Website?
What's the usual procedure?


----------



## djack41 (Jun 28, 2017)

Poor Canon. It announces small upgrades while Sony and Fuji leap forward with cutting edge cameras like the A9 and the GFX. Nikon is about to celebrate its 100th birthday so expect big product releases in July. Wake up Canon!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

Vishal said:


> deadwrong said:
> 
> 
> > They are releasing a camera that will be outdated severly in 6 months. Canon users just need to tell themselves that NO OTHER cameras exist and this is the best you can get. Sadly all Canon users are hooked on the lens crack-pipe, a train they cant get off.
> ...



Just re-read his username, that will clear everything up.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2017)

djack41 said:


> Poor Canon. It announces small upgrades while Sony and Fuji leap forward with cutting edge cameras like the A9 and the GFX. Nikon is about to celebrate its 100th birthday so expect big product releases in July. Wake up Canon!



Yes. Poor Canon. They are crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm hoping they also announce the Canon EF 85mm f/1.4 L IS (with blue spectrum refractive optics)


----------



## rangersrul (Jun 28, 2017)

I really do feel that many of us will be making our first foray into full frame(as will I). In looking at these specs, this is a great starter camera for this. The 4k thing is silliness. Who knows if the Magic Lantern folks will make it possible like they did it on the Mark III. 

Canon Marketed this camera as entry level to full frame. That is all it is. I also have a tough time trusting the reliability of other brands. I also feel that when Canon goes full-frame mirrorless(its going to happen) there could potentially be an exodus of sorts to the Canon brand. In general, I personally feel canon proves itself with reliability and usability. They are the market leader for a reason. 

After looking at all the brands, including Nikon and Sony I wanted a camera that could last for years. There are things many first time users of full-frame may care less about. This could potentially include dynamic range, video(1080p60 is fine for me If i want to use 4k I have a gopro for that). This camera has some professional grade features which is great. It takes time to learn how to fully use all the features in a new camera. Many of us jumping to full frame would be more than happy with the feature set. 

I for one, have a big problem with the small size of the mirrorless cameras. It looks downright silly to attach a 70-200 to a sony a7rii with metabones. I have bigger hands, so I want the extra size and weight. It just feels more solid to me.


----------



## rwvaughn (Jun 28, 2017)

djack41 said:


> Poor Canon. It announces small upgrades while Sony and Fuji leap forward with cutting edge cameras like the A9 and the GFX. Nikon is about to celebrate its 100th birthday so expect big product releases in July. Wake up Canon!



Yes indeed poor Canon. Rolling in the dough and stuffing their bank account with all the gear they are selling. Sony and Fuji aren't really competing against anything Canon sells and Canon isn't worried. The A9 hasn't yet put even a small dent in Canon's sales and the GFX is such a specialized use camera that it's release was a yawn to Canon. It's only 2 days until July arrives and since it's Nikon's anniversary year one would think that by now a few leaks and teasers would have surfaced about 100th anniversary offerings. It's rather quiet on the Nikon front other than the ravings of a few YouTube personalities who keep the hype going about the anniversary. Nikon is almost certain to update the D810 this year and whether it be called the D820 or the D850 doesn't matter the point is Nikon, like Canon, updates on a regular cycle. I doubt it will be anything special - the anniversary not making much of a difference.


----------



## testthewest (Jun 28, 2017)

As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
Those offered lenses all got a somewhat lukewarm response. So what would you get if you'd want the 6DII with a versatile zoom lens as a start into the full frame world?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

testthewest said:


> As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
> Those offered lenses all got a somewhat lukewarm response. So what would you get if you'd want the 6DII with a versatile zoom lens as a start into the full frame world?



I'd likely pick up a white box/gray market 24-105/4L MkI, they're available for ~$600 (same cost as the non-L in the kit, better build and IQ).


----------



## Eggsplorer (Jun 28, 2017)

testthewest said:


> As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
> Those offered lenses all got a somewhat lukewarm response. So what would you get if you'd want the 6DII with a versatile zoom lens as a start into the full frame world?



Depends on what you need but the 24-70mm f/4L IS is a great lens. It's pretty sharp and has a macro mode which is not that bad. The 24-105mm f/4L II IS on the other hand seems to be not that good. First of all it is not really an improvement from the previous lens and secondly it is not that sharp.


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2017)

rangersrul said:


> Who knows if the Magic Lantern folks will make it possible like they did it on the Mark III.



So far the ML folks don't have anything beyond the test bootloader for anything using Digic 6, let alone Digic 7. Reading their forums suggests this is partially due to none of their core developers having a D6 based camera yet. 

Pinning your hopes on ML for a D6 or D7 camera seems likely to lead to a long wait. Never say Never and all that, but I'm not going to be holding my breath.....


----------



## rangersrul (Jun 28, 2017)

Eggsplorer said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
> ...



I agree regarding the kits. It really doesn't provide a "discount" If you already have EF glass... might as well run with that for the time being and be pleasantly surprised when you finally upgrade to L glass or another off brand such as Tamron.


----------



## 3catsinky (Jun 28, 2017)

why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2017)

testthewest said:


> As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
> Those offered lenses all got a somewhat lukewarm response. So what would you get if you'd want the 6DII with a versatile zoom lens as a start into the full frame world?



If you shoot an longer FL multiple zoom on crop today (18-135, 15-85, etc.), grabbing one of the 24-105 options is the better call, as a 24-70 zoom will handcuff you zoom-wise.

If you don't -- if reach is not a #1 or #2 for you in a standard zoom -- get the 24-70 f/4L IS all day. Sharper + lighter + macro wins out over reach with me.

In either case, get a Canon refurb instead of a new or kitted lens and save yourself some bucks.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

3catsinky said:


> why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.



Indeed. By the way, how'd the NX-1 work out for you? Are you looking forward to it's cutting edge, high-tech successor? Oh, wait... Well, nevermind, you've probably already switched to Sony. Why are you here? Oh yes, to troll. Good then...


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 28, 2017)

3catsinky said:


> why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.



This is the 2nd time I've heard "beginner" or "starter" camera. Why/Who truly thinks this? The sensor will probably be as good or better then anything that existed just a few short years ago from a pure IQ standpoint. And the AF system is in a similar category. It wasn't that long ago you needed a 1D body to get something with this many focus points (and even then they were rarely all cross type). Not to mention the CPU power...


----------



## hmatthes (Jun 28, 2017)

3catsinky said:


> why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.


*Beginner's camera?* Let's think about those poor cretins buying my images and paying this "beginner" -- suckers! {fwiw, after 60 years of shooting, I do still feel like a beginner because I always wish to improve}
*Does the 6D do everything perfectly? NO!* I wouldn't do weddings without dual card slots even though no card ever failed for me. I wouldn't shoot sports with such a slow continuous rate.
*What the 6D does: it delivers outstanding images* in almost any conditions IF the user THINKS first. The 6D-II will probably do even better. The 6D is horrible if you NEED lots of AF points. {I usually need one} The 6D-II will be great with 45.
But life marches on and yesterday's pro gear gets replaced by even better image gathering technology. Bells & whistles aside, *IQ is what matters.*
As I replace my 6D with a 6D-II, some lucky "beginner" can buy a great FF image grabber at the price of a so-so, feature rich, cropped sensor camera.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 28, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Unsolicited advice for those considering pre-orders.
> 
> Take some time to explore financing options, even if you have the cash on hand.
> 
> ...



While I appreciate your sentiment I need to respectively disagree.

First off in this day and age that money isn't doing anything for you sitting in the bank. The risk free lending rate has been virtually zero for the past decade. So delaying paying for your purchase is not really beneficial from a financial perspective.

Second, at least in the good ol' USA the average person could be a bit more conservative with their money (we love to finance everything and live well beyond our means). Exploring these interest free deals are usually setup so that X number of folks will slip up and end up paying a ton of interest (The financing institutions play the odds). Years ago I saw a zero interest deal that required a monthly $10 payment or something silly just so that they could test your dicipline. If you slipped up once, you'd be charged interest from day one. And even if the deal is such that you can pay it with just a one time payment in 6 months, or 12 months, that's just another thing to worry about down the road.

Finance a house... finance a car (I suppose). But after that, if you can't pay for it out of pocket, then don't buy it, save up first and show some restraint and financial discipline.

Just my humble 2 cents.


----------



## Angler13 (Jun 28, 2017)

rangersrul said:


> Eggsplorer said:
> 
> 
> > testthewest said:
> ...



Let's keep in mind that the original 24-105 f/4 L is considered an extremely versatile, well-built, accurate, reliable work horse by many photographers. It is not the sharpest lens that Canon offers but everything is relative. I purchased it as a kit with the 6D Mk I, and it is awesome. I use it constantly. It is very sharp, and I never second guess the quality. It is a great lens that I have beaten the heck out for the past five years.

IMO, If you are purchasing the 6D mk II and need a standard zoom, you can't go wrong with the 24-105 L Mk I OR II.


----------



## testthewest (Jun 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Canon 6D II I am somewhat unsure if getting any of the kits is a good idea.
> ...



Thanks for the advice everyone. I probably have to meditate over wheter I need the extra range, or 15-48 (crop equivalent) is good enough...
...and furthermore hope the camera is out before my short trip to Rome with my son.


----------



## sebasan (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't feed the troll, lads...



Luds34 said:


> 3catsinky said:
> 
> 
> > why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.
> ...





neuroanatomist said:


> 3catsinky said:
> 
> 
> > why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.
> ...





hmatthes said:


> 3catsinky said:
> 
> 
> > why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Unsolicited advice for those considering pre-orders...
> ...



Reasonable people can always disagree. I agree that the savings won't be significant. For me, it's not so much about the savings as about not depleting cash reserves. I'd rather take $200 out of my monthly cash flow for 10 months ($2000) and leave $2,000 in savings even if the money in savings is not earning a penny in interest. 

As I said in my original post, I am assuming that buyers are adults and make adult buying decisions. Certainly the American easy credit system is predicated on the assumption that a certain percentage of people will make poor decisions and end up paying penalties and interest. That's why credit companies can afford to make these zero-percent offers. But, just because others can't control their impulses is no reason not to use the system for your own personal benefit.


----------



## 3catsinky (Jun 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3catsinky said:
> 
> 
> > why are any of you in such a hurry to pre order a camera that is essentially a beginner's camera? It certainly isn't going to be sold out anywhere anytime soon. In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.
> ...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 30, 2017)

3catsinky said:


> In such a hurry to pre order two year old tech from Canon.



You do realise, don't you, that _any_ camera, from _any_ manufacturer, will be stuffed with two (or more) year old tech by the time it's released?

_No, I don't suppose you do..._


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 30, 2017)

3catsinky said:


> haha, you're funny. The NX1, a fine machine, easily better than anything Canon keeps announcing.



And if I was only shooting cat pics and FaceBook selfies, I'd probably agree...

*Oh - and what's your upgrade path, incidentally*?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> You do realise, don't you, that _any_ camera, from _any_ manufacturer, will be stuffed with two (or more) year old tech by the time it's released?



Wait. What? Mind. Blown. 

;D


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 30, 2017)

Tsk, tsk - I _do_ hope you're not mocking our uninformed and unjustifiably opinionated little friend..!


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 30, 2017)

yes, just add those 2 years .. and you got Canon's 4 years of delay in sensor capability vs. Sony.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yes, just add those 2 years .. and you got Canon's 4 years of delay in sensor capability vs. Sony.



Yes, as we see from the most recent releases, you're as correct as usual...for you. Well done!


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 30, 2017)

compare Canon 5D IV (2017) vs. Sony A7R II (2015) ... and you got your 2 years ... plus the extra 2 years Mr. Reeder wants us to add.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> compare Canon 5D IV (2017) vs. Sony A7R II (2015) ... and you got your 2 years ... plus the extra 2 years Mr. Reeder wants us to add.



So Sony is 'progressing' backwards. Gotcha.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> So Sony is 'progressing' backwards. Gotcha.



yep at least with A9: DXO sensor rating is lower than A7R II ... 
https://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Sony-a9-versus-Sony-A7R-II___1162_1035

PS: you "gotcha" Sony, not me.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yes, just add those 2 years .. and you got Canon's 4 years of delay in sensor capability vs. Sony.



That all assumes that you're gullible enough to believe that the only thing that matters about a sensor is its tolerance for pushing low ISO shadows by multiple stops, of course. 

For those of us with the knowledge and ability to expose images properly, Sony sensors provide no advantage.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yep at least with A9: DXO sensor rating is lower than A7R II ...



And the sensor in the Nikon D5, which has worse low ISO DR (which we know is _all that matters_) than the Canon 80D...


----------

